# Thoughts on Chap/Show Shirt Color to Compliment This Horse?



## Spec (Jun 13, 2015)

Showing a new horse this year, need a new outfit. He's a deeper/bronzier colored dun but I wouldn't call him a redhead or a bay. Struggling to decide what looks good on him.
I love my tan chaps but because of his color I think black would look better? What do you think?
I have a white hat that I just got two seasons ago but I struggle with putting a white hat on with black chaps :icon_rolleyes: 
What do you think would look good?
Here's what he looks like. He gets a tad lighter in the summer.


----------



## Redcitylights (Mar 21, 2015)

Bump. .


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Personally, I think that if you are debating on a chap color (tan vs black), I would go with black. I feel like it would highlight his dark features. 

With the right shirt, you absolutely can do a white hat with black chaps. I read an article several years ago about how you can completely change a look just by changing the hat color. (And technically, your white hat doesn't match tan chaps either!)

A lot of people follow this color wheel from hobby horse. Might give you some ideas for what color looks best on your guy. 











I think any bright jewel color (green, blue, purple, etc) would look nice on your horse. 

Or if you want to incorporate that white hat, you could do a WHITE shirt. Black and white is always classic for any color horse.


----------

